# 2011 fuji roubiax 2.0



## enriquesilvajr (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking at the fuji line and found a nice entry
level bike and (what seems to be a great price)
at a nice price.
Will this be a great beginner racing bike, just to
get into the sport?
the website is performancebike.com and search
2011 fuji roubaix 2.0
please help with comments thanks!
i like the bike, its a nice price. i know i shouldnt be worried about how it looks... buuuut i do think it looks rather plain and 'cheap' in a sense.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If the bike fits both your anatomy and intended uses, it's a fine choice. But just as a FYI, to its credit, Fuji only allows in store sales - no online sales - so to purchase, you'll need to visit a Performance Bike shop or another authorized Fuji dealer.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

enriquesilvajr said:


> Looking at the fuji line and found a nice entry
> level bike and (what seems to be a great price)
> at a nice price.
> Will this be a great beginner racing bike, just to
> ...


The Roubaix is what the name implies. Paris Roubaix is a race in France that requires racing on Cobble stones. If you want to go racing, this bike will be too soft. It is design to ride less harsh than a real race geometry bike.

If you really would like to race, this bike will not take corners as fast as a race geometry.

I hope this helps and welcome to the sport.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

supraholic said:


> The Roubaix is what the name implies. Paris Roubaix is a race in France that requires racing on Cobble stones. * If you want to go racing, this bike will be too soft. It is design to ride less harsh than a real race geometry bike.
> 
> If you really would like to race, this bike will not take corners as fast as a race geometry.*
> 
> I hope this helps and welcome to the sport.


Nonsense. The Fuji Roubaix's geo is consistent with race geo and will ride/ handle like a race bike.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Nonsense. The Fuji Roubaix's geo is consistent with race geo and will ride/ handle like a race bike.


Numbers maybe?????...Carbon layup.....no......Carbon grade.....no

I'm so sorry you're justifying owning one. You should have just waited for the Team to go on sale! 

If that's the case then buy Scatante! 

You really have no clue! 

To the OP, you'll see a lot of jerks here that pretends to know their stuff but in reality they don't. 

Go on rebut yourself😭


----------



## sinister_designs (Aug 26, 2011)

supraholic said:


> Numbers maybe?????...Carbon layup.....no......Carbon grade.....no
> 
> I'm so sorry you're justifying owning one. You should have just waited for the Team to go on sale!
> 
> ...


It only has carbon forks?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

sinister_designs said:


> It only has carbon forks?


Pretty much meaningless. I realy don't know what that poster was talking about. The frame geometry of the Fuji Roubaix line is almost identical to that of their high-end Team Pro bikes.
http://2010.fujibikes.com/Road/Carbon-Race/TeamPro.aspx
Fuji Bikes - Roubaix ACR 2.0
The cheaper bike's frame is made mainly of welded aluminum, rather than carbon fiber composite. That makes it a little heavier, and maybe it absorbs shock a little differently. It certainly won't make it "softer."

"Roubaix" is the name Fuji uses for their road bikes at the entry-level race level (above the sport-level bikes they call "Newest" and "Absolute"). Their design really doesn't have anything to do with any special characteristics for riding on cobblestones (they don't have any special shock-absorbing features). It's just a famous race to name a race bike after.

Enrique, PJ gave good advice. It's a great entry-level bike, including for beginning racing, IF it fits you and feels comfortable to you. You need to go to a store to test-ride them. Good luck, and have fun. BTW, PJ is one of the most knowledgeable and helpful people on this forum, a guy who's been riding road bikes for more than 25 years and has a variety of high-end machines. He speaks carefully and thoughtfully, and knows whereof he speaks.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Pretty much meaningless. I realy don't know what that poster was talking about. The frame geometry of the Fuji Roubaix line is almost identical to that of their high-end Team Pro bikes.
> http://2010.fujibikes.com/Road/Carbon-Race/TeamPro.aspx
> Fuji Bikes - Roubaix ACR 2.0
> The cheaper bike's frame is made mainly of welded aluminum, rather than carbon fiber composite. That makes it a little heavier, and maybe it absorbs shock a little differently. It certainly won't make it "softer."
> ...


A mechanic (bike assembler) once told me he has 20 something years of experience. The 20 something years didn't save him from getting fired. It just he was getting away with half a$$ work for 20 plus years.

Does it handle and ride IDENTICALLY to a Team? The OP did say "racing." I'm giving a practical advice. Since you guys are Pros on Fuji, you guys also know that once a year they slash those prices in half.

OP, you don't want to be riding a bike let alone race one because you were just itching to get one.

BUY A BIKE THAT YOU LIKE BECAUSE YOU'LL RIDE IT MORE THAN SOMETHING YOU REGRET BUYING.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Pretty much meaningless. I realy don't know what that poster was talking about. The frame geometry of the Fuji Roubaix line is almost identical to that of their high-end Team Pro bikes.
> http://2010.fujibikes.com/Road/Carbon-Race/TeamPro.aspx
> Fuji Bikes - Roubaix ACR 2.0
> The cheaper bike's frame is made mainly of welded aluminum, rather than carbon fiber composite. That makes it a little heavier, and maybe it absorbs shock a little differently. It certainly won't make it "softer."
> ...


Knowing someone personally in these forums and commends them for their post on a topic is a conflict of interest.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

supraholic said:


> BUY A BIKE THAT YOU LIKE BECAUSE YOU'LL RIDE IT MORE THAN SOMETHING YOU REGRET BUYING.


I agree with that. Enrique, go test-ride the bike. If you like it, you might decide to buy it. 



> Knowing someone personally in these forums and commends them for their post on a topic is a conflict of interest


.

I have no idea what that means. If I knew something about someone that was relevant to his qualifications to advise people here, it would be proper and helpful to impart that information. In fact, everything I know about PJ352 I learned from his posts and public profile on this forum. Never met the man. I said he is knowledgeable and helpful because I have read hundreds of knowledgeable and helpful posts from him.


----------



## windswept_too (Apr 15, 2012)

To the OP, and contrary to a little too much seriousness on the part of some very opinionated beginners, 

I ride a 2010 Specialized roubaix comp w/ 105 group set. I chose the roubaix because of the less agressive rider compartment and a frame built to absorb more challenging road surfaces which is what we have in abundance here in Anchorage. I should mention that the only changes to the bike are the upgrade to 700x23-25 Specialized Armadillos.

Unless I was to hear otherwise from Fuji take lightly that the Roubaix is the their entry level offering. The Roubaix offering is a different beast altogether. 

The Paris to Roubaix is one of the oldest bicycle races on the planet and riden on terrain that has led to the development of specialized frames, wheels and tires. The contest is a premier annual must European event and contributes points toward UCI world rankings. Through my research and of the opinion of experts at my LBS the characteristics of a roubaix line-up is a sturdier and somewhat heavier frame, smoother riding and less agressive riding positioning to facilitate comfort over longer distances.

The roubaix inspired bicycle is a purpose built long distance offering where speed and endurance are necessary. It's not uncommon to have roubaix inspired bicycles competeing in local road races or crit 4/5's. Whereas it is hugely unlikely to see road race and crit inspired bicycles competing in longer distance events.

Price as indicative of entry level is deceptive. If the Fuji roubaix meets your expectations and you like the fit and feel and you've considered other offerings then by all means hit the purchase button and go for it.


----------



## burgsprinta (May 7, 2012)

I'm a beginner so take this for what it's worth. I own a 2007 Fuji Roubaix Pro. It has a carbon fork and seatstays. So I suppose it is pretty comfortable. That being said, on the Fuji site, it is listed under performance road. To me, it seems, based on the way the site is laid out, Roubaix is simply the name Fuji chose for their Aluminum framed road bikes, nothing more.

By the way, I love my Roubaix Pro, not sure how much has changed for the 2011 roubaix 2.0, however.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

burgsprinta said:


> I'm a beginner so take this for what it's worth. I own a 2007 Fuji Roubaix Pro. It has a carbon fork and seatstays. So I suppose it is pretty comfortable. That being said, on the Fuji site, it is listed under performance road. To me, it seems, based on the way the site is laid out, *Roubaix is simply the name Fuji chose* for their Aluminum framed road bikes, nothing more.
> 
> By the way, I love my Roubaix Pro, not sure how much has changed for the 2011 roubaix 2.0, however.


And there you have it. It's a name and nothing more. 

As I alluded to in an earlier post, geometry dictates handling and (to some extent), ride and the bike (more specifically, geo) the OP was inquiring about has all the attributes of a race bike. 

To the OP, I would offer... test ride (a bunch), then decide. The bike that fits/ feels, rides and handles the way you like, wins!


----------



## windswept_too (Apr 15, 2012)

The description of the 2011 Fuji Roubaix 1.0 road bike per the Performance Bike websight, is that it is one of the best entry level racers around featuring Sram Rival components, custom-butted aluminum frame and carbon seatstays for a lively, resilient ride, a vibration absorbing carbon-bonded fork....

There shouldn't be any doubt that the sub $1500.00 Fuji Roubaix is an expensive offering for those interested in high-end recreational bike that may be well suited to the aspiring racer; the use of the term Roubaix isn't to be construed that it carrys with it any of the qualities of a Roubaix inspired bicycle, yes it's just a name. For this I mispoke and apologize.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

windswept_too said:


> The description of the 2011 Fuji Roubaix 1.0 road bike per the Performance Bike websight, is that it is one of the best entry level racers around featuring Sram Rival components, custom-butted aluminum frame and carbon seatstays for a lively, resilient ride, a vibration absorbing carbon-bonded fork....
> 
> There shouldn't be any doubt that the sub $1500.00 Fuji Roubaix is an expensive offering for those interested in high-end recreational bike that may be well suited to the aspiring racer; the use of the term Roubaix isn't to be construed that it carrys with it any of the qualities of a Roubaix inspired bicycle, yes it's just a name. For this I mispoke and apologize.


Good points. For clarification, the OP was actually looking at the 2.0, one step lower. The components are a bit lower down the chain (Tiagra), and the frame is a slighlty cheaper grade, but the same geometry. Your points still apply; it's just a bit lower level. Still an excellent recreational bike and suitable for racing. Fuji has two extensive lines of sport/recreational bikes at a lower level than this.

Most of those bikes that the pros race in P-R aren't really much different than standard road racers, except for fatter tires.


----------



## Howeclectic (May 24, 2012)

I own a roubaix 3 that I use for training/recreational rides. I compared the geometry to that of my madone and they are very similar. Also, i'd be hard pressed to really see any speed differences between the roubaix and my Madone. The roubaix I would say has a more jarring ride. The stock wheels also feel uncertain or mushy in tight cornering. Don't know if that's the wheel or the tire. When I picked up my roubaix at the bike shop I noticed the wheels were out of true, so make sure to check that. The Roubaix 2.0 is likely a better choice than the 3 as the sora Components just dont work well with racing (the shifting levers on it are a big fail for riding in the drops), Otherwise, as a cheap(er) bike I can lock up outside, I was overwhelmed at the value of the bike. It definitely exceeded my expectations. It's a great beginner bike at the price (i paid $600 for the Roubaix 3).


----------

